
Alan Turing: WWII codebreaker revealed as new face of £50 note - philliphaydon
https://news.sky.com/story/alan-turing-wwii-codebreaker-revealed-as-new-face-of-50-note-11763499
======
maxheadroom
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439425)

